

Vice leaves EXIF location in Guatemala on photo of McAfee - state_machine
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/12/03/vice-leaves-metadata-in-photo-of-john-mcafee-pinpointing-him-to-a-location-in-guatemala/2012/

======
state_machine
Considering the guy is is/was a computer security researcher, I wouldn't put
it past them to have planted this.

